# What's the quietest 2nd hand grinder up to £300



## hotCUPPA (Sep 24, 2019)

Is there anything quieter than the Mignon Specialita around the £300 mark buying second hand? Slower RPM would be preferable and quietness for this specific grinder trumps retention and everything else.

Hand grinders are NOT an option.

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just really depends on how lucky you are and if you are prepared to get your hands dirty, recently got a simonelli mdxs which is an updated version of the eureka 65e, it has a better mounting which makes it quieter. Also ceado e37s come up cheap now and again


----------



## hotCUPPA (Sep 24, 2019)

Thanks, @coffeechap, willing to get one hand slightly dirty as the grinder is for a friend so luck will have to play a bigger part, but there's no rush and time is on our side.


----------

